# Sub-Zero, Wolf or Kitchenaid?



## smb3a (Oct 22, 2007)

I am trying to decide between a Wolf Convection Microwave vs. a Kitchenaid Microwave. I would appreciate any suggestions? 
Also, I am trying to decide between a Kitchenaid ice maker vs. Sub Zero ice maker?


----------



## crispysgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

I personally would go with Wolf and Subzero. Kitchenaid is made by Whirlpool and there's nothing wrong with it...but if you are going to using this equipment ALOT...go for professional grade-will last much longer and warranties may be better as well. IMO...


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

FWIW, you may want to check who makes the Wolf Microwave. When I purchased my Wolf Range two years ago, Wolf did not make microwaves, but rather put their badge on someone else's product. Don't get me wrong, I love my Wolf Range, but I'm not sure I would want to pay for the Wolf name on a microwave made by another company.

Could be they are now making them, however. Should be easy to find out.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Welp. in one aspect, Kitchenmaid is maid by Whirlpool. However, I was never aware that Wolf was just sticking stickers on products that they where not making, but hmm, you never know. As for the freezer in my house, and the ones in my restaurant, they are sub-zero. And the ranges, well the one in my house is an old kenmoore that I hate, but the ones in my restaurant are wolfs and I love them. Again, as far as microwaves go, sorry, I dont have much advice there,


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Everything in my kitchen is Wolf/Subzero and I love them!

Good luck!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Whirlpool ice machines have a reputation for breaking down, and there's only a 1 yr warranty on them. Get a Hoshizaki, very similiar in size, ( will fgit into 15" wide cabinets) but waaay better performance and a much longer warranty. In spite of the name, Hoshizaki are made in, Ga. I think.


----------

